# Wanted: TeguTalk Contest Manager



## Josh (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm looking for someone to help me run the monthly photo contests. It's my goal to get these set up in time for the new year. Everyone always enjoyed the contests and they're really quite fun if we add some themes and such.
If you're good with details and can appreciate some good friendly competition, please PM me for more information about running the monthly photo contests.


----------



## Josh (Jan 29, 2014)

Anyone interested? It's really very easy - and fun!


----------



## Aardbark (Jan 30, 2014)

Im interested, and have a decent amount of free time. What does it entail? You can PM me with the info, I just wanted to post here so others could see the responce.


----------

